# Schaltpläne von Ausländern auf Deutsch?



## TobiasA (29 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Müssen die zu einer ausländischen Maschine zugehörigen Schaltpläne in Deutsch sein oder ist Englisch auch erlaubt?

Kann mir auch jemand die dazugehörigen Normen sagen, wenn bekannt?

Danke.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Februar 2008)

Wichtig ist, wie Ihr das Projekt verkauft habt. Bei uns ist dies ein Punkt im Angebot, da bei besonders bei Sprachen, die von Englisch und Deutsch abweichen, hohe Kosten entstehen können.
Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass die Bedienungsanleitung in der Muttersprache des Kunden ausgeliefert werden muss.

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Februar 2008)

Wenn an der Maschine ein CE-Zeichen klebt muss die Doku in der Landessprache sein. ( so erzählt es immer unserer Dokumensch )

Steht da was in der Maschinenrichtlinie ??? Ich weiß nicht so genau....


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Februar 2008)

hallo,
das ist eu-recht.


----------



## Maxl (29 Februar 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn an der Maschine ein CE-Zeichen klebt muss die Doku in der Landessprache sein. ( so erzählt es immer unserer Dokumensch )Steht da was in der Maschinenrichtlinie ??? Ich weiß nicht so genau....


Die Original-Dokumentation (Betriebsanleitung im Sinne der Measchinenrichtlinie, welche rechtlich bindend ist und im Fall der Fälle vor Gericht als Beweismittel dient) muss in einer EU-Amtssprache abgefasst werden. Ist also z.B. eine Betriebsanweisung falsch übersetzt, und führt dies zu einem Unfall, zählt einzig die original-Betriebsanleitung.

Für eine Dokumentation in Landssprache ist i.d.R. der Anlagenbetreiber verantwortlich. Dieser kann allerdings beim Kauf der Maschine/Anlage vertraglich vereinbaren, dass eine Dokumentation in Landessprache mitgeliefert wird. Meiner Erfahrung nach steht dies heute in jedem Pflichtenheft bzw. in den allgemeinem Einkaufsbedingungen.

Ist nun nichts vereinbart, und der Maschinenbauer liefert die Dokumentation in Lettisch, Griechisch oder Gälisch, kann man sich kaum abhelfen - also sollte man mit Englischer Dokumentation zufrieden sein.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Kai (29 Februar 2008)

> Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG
> 
> vom 17.05.2006
> 
> ...


 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/site/de/oj/2006/l_157/l_15720060609de00240086.pdf

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/de/editorial/legal_notice.htm#droits

Gruß Kai


----------



## Maxl (29 Februar 2008)

> Jeder Maschine muss eine Betriebsanleitung in der oder den Amtsprachen der Gemeinschaft des Mitgliedstaates beiliegen, in dem die Maschine in Verkehr gebracht und/oder in Betrieb genommen wird. Die der Maschine beiliegende Betriebsanleitung muss eine Originalbetriebsanleitung oder eine Übersetzung der Originalbetriebsanleitung sein; im letzteren Fall ist der Übersetzung die Originalbetriebsanleitung beizufügen.


Diese Formulierung lässt natürlich noch Interpretationsspielraum. Es ist nicht festgelegt, WER die Betriebsanleitung in Landessprache zu liefern hat. Es ist lediglich festgelegt, dass eine Betriebsanleitung (bzw. Übersetzung) in Landessprache notwendig ist, um die Anlage betreiben zu dürfen.


----------



## Kai (29 Februar 2008)

> Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG
> 
> vom 17.05.2006
> 
> ...


 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/site/de/oj/2006/l_157/l_15720060609de00240086.pdf

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/de/editorial/legal_notice.htm#droits

Gruß Kai


----------



## TommyG (29 Februar 2008)

Unser

Service ist:

Deutsch, für eutschnahe oder ganz exotische Sprachen, englisch, sowieso, außer in Deutschland, und dann Landessprache. Alles 1- 3 mal als Paperware und komplett auf CD. Macht aber auch ne eigene Abteilung...

Aso:

Vieeele Bilder 

Greetz, Tom


----------



## maxi (1 März 2008)

Bei Privatpersonen muss es mitlerweile Deutsch sein.
Ansonsten kann er vom Kauf zurücktreten.

Weiss ned ob es hilfreich ist.


----------



## o.s.t. (1 März 2008)

wo mir bisher niemand ne klare Antwort geben kann: gehören Schaltpläne/SPS-Programmdoku zur Betriebsanleitung oder nicht? Weil es ist schon erheblich, ob nur die BA übersetzt wird oder auch noch das ganze Elektrozeugs.
Der Threaderöffner schreibt auch von "*Schaltpläne*n" und es wird weiter oben aus der Maschinenrichtlinie zitiert "*Betriebsanleitungen* in Landessprache......"
Irgendwie werden die 2 Ausdrücke in denselben Topf geworfen...ist das korrekt so oder was meint ihr?

Wir inne Firma (Maschinenbau) handhaben es so: BA x-mal in Landessprache und 1x Deutsch. Elektrodoku in Englisch/Deutsch

o.s.t.


----------



## Kai (1 März 2008)

Laut Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG gehören Schaltpläne und SPS-Programmdokumentationen zur Betriebsanleitung:



> Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG
> 
> vom 17.05.2006
> 
> ...


 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...de00240086.pdf

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/de/editoria...ice.htm#droits

Gruß Kai


----------



## Maxl (2 März 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> b) Ist keine Originalbetriebsanleitung in der bzw. den Amtssprachen des Verwendungslandes vorhanden, hat der Hersteller oder sein Bevollmächtigter oder derjenige, der die Maschine in das betreffende Sprachgebiet einführt, für eine Übersetzung in diese Sprache zu sorgen. Diese Übersetzung ist mit dem Vermerk Übersetzung der Originalbetriebsanleitung zu kennzeichnen.


Auch diese Formulierung lässt noch einen gewissen Interpretationsspielraum.
In der Regel wird es zwar bedeuten, dass der Hersteller für die Übersetzung zu sorgen hat, allerdings ist die Formulierung "derjenige, der die Maschine in das betreffende Sprachgebiet einführt" immer noch unscharf genug, dass sich manche Maschinenhersteller um die Übersetzung in Landssprache drücken könnte.

Kauft ein Deutsches Unternehmen z.B. eine Seriennmaschine in Italien, dann sehr wohl der Käufer "derjenige, der die Maschine in das betreffende Sprachgebiet einführt" sein. Wird die Maschine hingegen über eine deutsche Niederlassung des Italienischen Unternehmens gekauft, so ist die Sache eindeutig!

Besonders kritisch wird es, wenn z.B. ein Deutsches Unternehmen als Generalunternehmer eine Anlage nach Finnland liefert, und einzelne Maschinen dieser Anlage von einem Sublieferanten aus Italien kommen. Dies könnte dazu führen, dass die Verantwortung für die Übersetzung der Italiensischen Maschinen dem Deutschen Unternehmen zufällt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Das sicherste ist immer, wenn in den Ausschreibungsunterlagen und im Kaufvertrag ganz klar geregelt ist, was von wem in welche Sprache übersetzt wird!


Bei uns wird in der Angebotsphase bereits festgelegt, wer was übersetzt. Dies kann von "nichts übersetzten" (der Kunde macht die Übersetzung selbst und erhält nur eine Originalbetriebsanleitung in Deutsch) bis "Betriebsanleitung + Beschilderung + Elektropläne + Bedienoberfläche + SPS-Programm in Landessprache" sein.
In der Regel wird auch alles (mit Ausnahme des SPS-Quellcodes) in Landessprache übersetzt.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Dumbledore (3 März 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Laut Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG gehören Schaltpläne und SPS-Programmdokumentationen zur Betriebsanleitung:
> 
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...de00240086.pdf


 
Danke für den Link, aber dann zitiere bitte auch vollständig, nämlich



> 1.7.4.
> *Betriebsanleitung*​Jeder Maschine muss eine Betriebsanleitung in der oder den Amtssprachen der Gemeinschaft des Mitgliedstaats beiliegen, in dem die Maschine in Verkehr gebracht und/oder in Betrieb genommen wird.
> 
> Die der Maschine beiliegende Betriebsanleitung muss eine „Originalbetriebsanleitung“ oder eine „Übersetzung der Originalbetriebsanleitung“ sein; im letzteren Fall ist der Übersetzung die Originalbetriebsanleitung beizufügen.​
> ...


Daraus lese ich (und wir liefern oft ins Ausland) daß ich als Lieferant nicht unbedingt die Wartungsanleitung in Landessprache ausführen muß. Und zur Wartungsanleitung gehören die Schaltpläne.​ 
In der Praxis wäre es mir im übrigen unmöglich alle Schaltpläne (und das betrifft ja auch Pläne von Unterlieferanten!) in allen EU-Landessprachen auszuführen.​ 
Die eigentliche Bedienungsanleitung (die insbesondere die Sicherheitshinweise enthält) muß natürlich immer in Landessprache sein.

[edit] : habe gerade mit Kollegen diskutiert, es scheint leider doch nicht so einfach zu sein. Wenn die Wartungsanleitung "abweichend" nicht in der Landessprache erstellt wird, so heisst das ja leider wohl nicht sicher, daß die entsprechenden Inhalte aus der Betriebsanleitung herausgenommen werden. Ich sehe kommen daß unser Hausjurist das mal untersuchen muss, denn da deutet sich ja eine katastrophale Entwicklung an ...​[/edit]

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore​


----------



## maxi (3 März 2008)

1.7.4.​​*Betriebsanleitung*​*
*Jeder Maschine muss eine Betriebsanleitung in der oder den Amtssprachen der Gemeinschaft des Mitgliedstaats
beiliegen, in dem die Maschine in Verkehr gebracht und/oder in Betrieb genommen wird.
Die der Maschine beiliegende Betriebsanleitung muss eine „Originalbetriebsanleitung“ oder eine „Übersetzung​der Originalbetriebsanleitung“ sein; im letzteren Fall ist der Übersetzung die Originalbetriebsanleitung beizufügen.


----------



## TobiasA (3 März 2008)

Der Wahnsinn...

Vielen Dank für eure Infos und für die Angabe der Quelle... Ich werd' das mal so weitergeben.

Schaltpläne gehören für uns nicht unbedingt zur Wartungsanleitung, aber auf jeden Fall zu dem Bereich, der für Fachpersonal bestimmt ist. Denn die Wartung ist ein separater Teil im Handbuch- und das ist auf Deutsch, komplett. Schaltpläne halten wir in Englisch, es sei denn, unser Lieferant macht es zweisprachig in Englisch/ Deutsch.

Wir müssten sonst alle Schaltpläne übersetzen.

Das ist total bekloppt- man muss ja mittlerweile fast mehr Jurist als Maschinenbauer sein...


----------



## ASEGS (3 März 2008)

Guten Abend!

Hier mal ein Auszug unserer betriebsinternen Schulungsunterlagen bzgl. des Themas EU-Maschinenrichtlinen. Auch wenn der Beitrag nun schon was her ist. Schau hier nicht immer rein ;-) Wen dieses Thema noch interessiert, kann ja mal rein schauen.
Behandelt wird im Text die Problematiken bzgl. des Anwendungsbereichs der EU-Maschinenrichtlinie, Begriff „Hersteller“ und in welcher Sprache die EU-Konformitätserklärung zu erfolgen hat.

Klar alles ohne Gewähr!


Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## Kai (4 März 2008)

Hier mal ein Zitat aus den Schulungsunterlagen von ASEGS:



> Die derzeit noch aktuelle gültige EG-Maschinenrichtlinie 98/37/EG wird ab 29.12.2009 durch die neue Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG abgelöst. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gilt noch die Richtlinie 98/37/EG. Die Umsetzung in nationales Recht muss bis 29.05.2008 erfolgen. Diese erfolgt in Deutschland konkret durch die Änderung der Maschinenverordnung – 9. GPSGV.


 
Und hier die entsprechenden Artikel aus der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG:



> Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG
> 
> vom 17.05.2006
> 
> ...


 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/site/de/oj/2006/l_157/l_15720060609de00240086.pdf

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/de/editorial/legal_notice.htm#droits

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (4 März 2008)

Es ist zur Zeit also noch die Maschinenrichtlinie 98/37/EG gültig:



> Maschinenrichtlinie 98/37/EG
> 
> vom 22.06.1998
> 
> ...


 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:1998:207:0001:0046:DE:PDF

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/de/editorial/legal_notice.htm#droits

Gruß Kai


----------

